# Dispense quick is fawkin legit as hell with strong ass doses gear



## bruno229 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm. Not paid off reviewer, but if you want quick us domestic source try Dispense Quick,,, there trenbolone is real shit, it made me cough hard , the other Tren Ace I got back then from a sponsor that's no longer on didn't make me cough even at one ml. Their test prop is also legit and strong , gave me feverish chills something you only get when you first cycled ... so I know it's real strong shit can feel it in 2 days ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigryanlion (Apr 26, 2017)

bruno229 said:


> I'm. Not paid off reviewer, but if you want quick us domestic source try Dispense Quick,,, there trenbolone is real shit, it made me cough hard , the other Tren Ace I got back then from a sponsor that's no longer on didn't make me cough even at one ml. Their test prop is also legit and strong , gave me feverish chills something you only get when you first cycled ... so I know it's real strong shit can feel it in 2 days ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloodwork results bro?


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bruno229 (Apr 26, 2017)

I will later but you can check out another members bloods with their test cyp it was 1000nano more then Watson brand at same dosage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruno229 (Apr 26, 2017)

You can his post in sponsor:dq 
His name :wesley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Apr 26, 2017)

Yep, it's a solid lab. Good products, glad you are happy with it


----------



## happydove67 (May 16, 2017)

bruno229 said:


> You can his post in sponsor:dq
> His name :wesley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do I get in touch with: wesley, looking for domestic gear! Please help bro!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------

